# Setting up WordPress using phpMyAdmin on 1and1



## ChiSox (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys having some trouble getting wordpress setup.... Im using 1and1to host they have phpmyadmin but I cannot set privileges and there is no sql command line....anybody use these?


----------



## ChiSox (Feb 24, 2010)

K so I got the database setup but now how do I use wordpress as the website?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2010)

if 1and1 is your host then it should be a one step command to install wordpress.


----------



## ChiSox (Feb 24, 2010)

Got it running right stupid place marker was .html when word press is .php thx


----------

